# Florida PE numbers and insurance



## scottiesei (Dec 26, 2006)

I saw these topics discussed awhile ago and they seem to have tapered off.

1. First and foremost, how long until I get my PE # now that I have passed the exam. And is the web site updated before the mail is sent out?

2. What was the resolution on the insurance? You need both professional and personal liability to my understanding. Does any one have a broker that they could recommend for Florida?

Congrats to all that have passed. Best wishes to all those who are waiting. And try again to all those whom have failed, many of us tried more than once as well.


----------



## Mike1144 (Dec 26, 2006)

&lt;Post no longer needed.&gt;


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 26, 2006)

> Don't you think this is inappropriate at this time? There are fellow engineeers still waiting their results. How will they feel when they read this? *EXACTLY*


DK - You are not the morality police on this board. Nor do you decide singlehandedly what is appropriate or not. Consider this a friendly warning.

The poster is not rubbing anything in anyone's face, and asks a perfectly legitimate question. Definitely in the spirit of this forum.

I am however, beaming it to General Engineering, as it is not specifically exam related.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 26, 2006)

No problem.

Trust me, I wanted my scores too.

Just try to keep posts constructive and encouraging, that's the atmosphere we are shooting for here.


----------



## singlespeed (Dec 26, 2006)

:congrats: scottiesei

I'm glad you persevered and got it this time around!


----------



## scottiesei (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow, my bad. It wouldn't hurt my feelings if this post was "hidden" until a few days have passed. I meant no harm and am just excited about my new status. I remember last time when I did not pass watching peoples names get added to the banner. People talking about using PE versus P.E. It just gave me motivation to study more for the next round. :true:


----------



## singlespeed (Dec 26, 2006)

No worries Scottiesei - I know how you feel. I haven't gotten up on the rooftop to shout out the news, but I considered it B) There is no way that the excitement can be contained until everyone (like those poor bastards in CA) get their results. I thank God I'm in a direct mail ELSES state :thumbsup:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 26, 2006)

Scottie - Welcome to the ranks of the Professional Engineers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

> 1.  First and foremost, how long until I get my PE # now that I have passed the exam.  And is the web site updated before the mail is sent out?


scottie --

I am in FL too - I did a little peeking into this today as well.

For the October 2005 examination, results were received on or about Dec 29th. I noted that some people posted on the "the other board" Forum :"the other board": :die: for that exam administration that numbers were assigned in the online directory on or about Feb 1st. Wall certificates had been received at that time though. :hung:

It is my understanding, in general, that it takes approx 45 days after letter receipt of your results to be assigned a license number by FBPE. '.02'

I cannot speak to the 2nd issue - I work for a State Agency so that is not an issue for me. I would like to hear more about it though as I may have other oppurtunities on the horizon 

Congrats again. :congrats:

Regards,

JR


----------

